
Growing Carbon in Western Pennsylvania - mooreds
https://www.silviaterra.com/ncapx-story-pa
======
crmrc114
Okay I really don't get "market-based, data-driven mechanism for democratizing
access to forest carbon markets." This entire website feels like
[https://thisstartupdoesnotexist.com/](https://thisstartupdoesnotexist.com/)

Can someone please give me a tl;dr on this that does not require scrolling my
mouse wheel for five minutes and trudging through buzzword laden marketing
speak.

